# Carnivores can be horrible sometimes!



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

This morning I went to take the rubbish out and found Tosca gorging herself on a dead bird. It really turned my stomach. As I left for work Henry was stood in the garden with a feather hanging out of his mouth. Tosca had obviously favoured him enough to share a little of her prize. I do love cats and I always will and I do understand they are hunters. It is just a shock sometimes remembering they arn't the tame cutesy little fluffy things I sometimes let myself think they are. To be fair our lot don't really do a lot of hunting. I was gardening the other day with Suzie nearby. Then I heard a horrible shriek and saw Suzie dancing around the bushes. I got up and distracted her and whatever it was got away but oh the look she gave me was precious! There was a beautiful bumble bee in the garden too that you don't see all that often. Henry was pawing it and I was about to grab him to get him out of the way when he quickly gobbled it, crunched it and purred at me looking delighted. I wonder if it tasted of honey?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know EXACTLY how you feel! When I watch these tiny kittens go after toys with a vengeance, I'm glad they are indoor only! I know Coco would probably kill for sport any bird and baby duck in the yard!!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I was watching _Wildlife Docs_ on Saturday morning, and it was all about big cats. Tigers, lions and cheetahs. When the preview came on I called out "Sheeelly! They're showing your relatives on here!"

She was laying in the middle of my bed, and didn't feel like getting up.

Hard to believe sometimes that our little kitties are related to those big cats. Until they climb up to some high point (like the top of my 6' bookcase) and start giving those "you are my minion" looks. Or when they go after the wand toy mouse... that's when Shelly has me convinced.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Banjo is the resident "Closet Lion" here!
Sweet cuddly teddy bear will suddenly change into the huter elite! And when he grabs Da Bird, 
he's all growls, warning the rest away! Than he'll try and get it to a lair somewhere, where he can relish his poweress!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Since I had a hunter, I became adjusted to the carnage. Luckily not so many birds. They really can seem like wild animals at times but ones that like cuddling too!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Big cats are so beautiful, I always think Suzie looks like a mini puma ! And I am really going to have to give Da Bird a go one of these days!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^ GET IT!!!!! Your kitties will thank you!! Shelly and I had quite the play session last night, to the point where I had to cut it short because she was starting to pant, something I've never seen a cat do before. It was hot and stormy last night, and I don't have my window AC's installed yet (may do the bedroom one tonight, though!). She ended up sprawled out on the kitchen floor under the ceiling fan, while I turned off just about every light in the apartment to try to cool things off.

You'll need to find a good hiding place for it. I had put it on top of a small stack of books on top of the CD shelf right by the couch. I heard a crash at one point - she had gotten up on the couch arm and dragged it off, knocking some of the books onto the floor. Also, see if you can find the replacement attachments for the "bird" itself - at the rate we're going, the one it comes with won't last very long!

I managed to take some video while she was playing - I never knew this cat was such a jumper. She's leaping straight up in the air and doing these aerial spins. She got quite a few "kills" and then she didn't want to let go of it at first (she's been possessive of all of her toys like that in the beginning). Wow... no wonder Da Bird is recommended so much for play therapy and for exercise. 

rcat


----------

